# Man calls 911 to save him from police (AP)



## Yrys (17 Jul 2007)

Cops had surrounded Fla. resident after they got word of a bar disturbance



> LARGO, Fla. - A 38-year-old man was arrested after he called 911 and told a dispatcher he was surrounded by police officers and needed help, authorities said.
> 
> Police officers met Dana Farrell Shelton after being called to investigate a disturbance at a bar on Sunday but had found no problems and told him to move along.
> Shelton, who officers said appeared intoxicated, then called 911 to report he was "surrounded by Largo police," according to an arrest affidavit. "Our officers were standing there scratching their heads. He called, standing there in their presence," Largo Sgt. Melanie Holley said. "It's one of our 'truth is stranger than fiction' cases."
> ...



Seriously, who did he think would answer his call ? Men in Black ? Sheez !


----------



## Dissident (17 Jul 2007)

Reminds me of the following I got in an email:

>Caller: Yeah, I'm having trouble breathing. I'm all out of breath.
>Darn...I think I'm going to pass out.
>Dispatcher: Sir, where are you calling from?
>Caller: I'm at a pay phone. North and Foster.
>Dispatcher: Sir, an ambulance is on the way. Are you an asthmatic?
>Caller: No
>Dispatcher: What were you doing before you started having trouble
>breathing?
>Caller: Running from the Police


----------



## Yrys (17 Jul 2007)

Isn't sad to think that those people are breeding ?


----------



## Munxcub (17 Jul 2007)

A friend of mine is a 911 operator, and she was telling us a few stories of calls she got in her first week... A particularly good one was a guy called because his girlfriend was threatening him... Threatening to stick her finger in his nose... She told him that perhaps this is an issue that should be handled by his mom, and not the police.  ;D


----------



## rz350 (17 Jul 2007)

Munxcub said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is a 911 operator, and she was telling us a few stories of calls she got in her first week... A particularly good one was a guy called because his girlfriend was threatening him... Threatening to stick her finger in his nose... She told him that perhaps this is an issue that should be handled by his mom, and not the police.  ;D



Why, any unwanted or unwelcome physical contact is assault under the law.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jul 2007)

It is a point of status to have an a$$hat call the police on you.  Clearly, you are providing someone with a bad day, and are making a difference.  I've lodged seven to date, all fantastic calls.   ;D


----------



## Sheerin (30 Jul 2007)

A friend of mine who is a cop in Toronto was telling me about a radio exchange he heard a few weeks ago.

Soemone called 911 to say that police were beating an individual in front of their apartment, so the call goes out for a supervisor to go the scene.  Two seconds later the officers involved in the incident radioed back saying they really didn't need the backup.  ;D

From what I understand the guy they were trying to arrest was high on PCP, so yeah.....


----------

